# Gatorade GNC Partnership



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Gatorade GNC Partnership by Scott Welch Gatorade which is a division of PepsiCo, is launching G Series Pro ??? a new variant of its recently launched G Series through a distribution alliance with GNC. I heard of this news while I was at The Arnold Classic promoting my new bodybuilding magazine MUSCLE INSIDER. G Series [...]

*Read More...*


----------

